# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx the SPOT Calgary Friday June 16!



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We are back at the SPOT for ROKK!
4408 17 Ave SE, Calgary

It will be a non stop rokk and roll party!

I'll be brining a couple of Wolfgangs and maybe my new Marshall 2525C! Silver Jubilee 1x12 combo!
I got options... could bring my 69 Marshall JMP "Plexi"or my trust and devastating ReVv Generator 7-40.
What do you think I should bring?


----------

